# New Laws Push Uber And Lyft To Bump Up Insurance Coverage, But A Collision Gap Remains



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhu...surance-coverage-but-a-collision-gap-remains/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberpeople.net thread is linked in this article:
_They claim they aren't much pricier than personal policies, but since every policy is different, *some drivers say *they've been given expensive quotes and are not buying a policy._


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*California Forces Uber and Its Rivals to Bolster Insurance*
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/california-forces-uber-rivals-bolster-insurance/

_On-demand drivers drive-a lot. According to data from car insurance provider Metromile, Uber drivers drive almost three times more than consumers, averaging nearly 22,000 miles per year. Yet only 36 percent of their total mileage is for trips when passengers are actually in the car, suggesting that the contentious Period 1 phase counts for a significant portion of their driving time.
~~~
In an email to WIRED, Uber objected to the invalidation of drivers' personal policies under the California law and called the extra liability coverage "a confusing excess layer of coverage." The company said that assigning blame in the event of an accident during Period 1 could prove difficult because drivers could have multiple apps open at the same time._


----------



## Ezgrider (Jul 10, 2015)

If a officer sees me make a pick up with my Uber decal displayed, stops me for a burned out license plate light, and makes a routine credentials check, what happens if he calls my agent to confirm, since he sees no mention of commercial insurance? Uber gives me no written evidence of insurance while in transport mode and my agent would likely deny coverage with a passenger for hire. This is not a carpool. Help me out and I'll start driving, but don't take my wife's house.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Ezgrider said:


> Uber gives me no written evidence of insurance while in transport mode and my agent would likely deny coverage with a passenger for hire.


Ezgrider welcome to the forum.

*Certificates Of Insurance - U.S. Ridesharing*
http://newsroom.uber.com/2015/01/certificates-of-insurance-u-s-ridesharing/

Also Please read your Partnership Agreement. You have *30 Days to Opt-out of Binding Arbitration.*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Geico cancels rideshare drivers*
*http://www.rideshare-insurance.com/news/geico-doesnt-want-you-to-know-this*


----------

